# Lost 9 day guide



## knealy

I only have a two day guide now. Reset, unplug, check switch, all ineffective in restoring guide info. Check switch quits after checking 20 of 34.

Dish wants to send me another 921. I'm waiting for the 622. Too bad they're going to make me wait until April 1.


----------



## BILLB16540

I don't think a new 921 will help. My 921 is doing the same thing. The guide ends at 12:00 a.m. Monday. Normally it would just say no info.


----------



## Michael P

Perhaps the 9-day guide info is not on the satellite. I'm not home now or I would check my 921 to see if I too might only have a 2-day guide.


----------



## boylehome

This is day 3 for not having the 9 day guide for me. I have two 921's and only get 2 days to 3 am. I've been posting this at the site: DATA COLLECTION: 921 EPG "No Information Available" problem > http://67.19.74.172/showthread.php?t=48691.


----------



## ssj2

Ditto, no 9-day guide


----------



## boylehome

I just got off the phone with E* advanced tech. support. I'm told that it is a know issue directly related to the 921 and that the reports are going to Engineering for a correction and that Engineering is working on the problem.

I think it is funny that this now has become an issue. There are usually problems with the 921 EPG, so why are my 510 and 721 still having the full 9 day guide? The answer must be, "incentive."


----------



## Skates

Same problem here. I don't even have one or two days. I have one hour's worth :nono2:


----------



## Grandude

boylehome said:


> I just got off the phone with E* advanced tech. support. I'm told that it is a know issue directly related to the 921 and that the reports are going to Engineering for a correction and that Engineering is working on the problem.
> 
> I think it is funny that this now has become an issue. There are usually problems with the 921 EPG, so why are my 510 and 721 still having the full 9 day guide? The answer must be, "incentive."


I too just completed a call to HD tech support and got the normal runaround of doing a power button reset, check switch and pull plug. I complained about having to pay a DVR fee but that fell on deaf ears. He said I have no record of complaining in the last six months. My next step, according to him was to wait for the overnight download which 'should' clear the problem. Hah! Then if it is still failing to call tomorrow to see if they want to replace it. Well it was a waste of time other than getting me on record as having the problem.

It would seem that the tech would have had the information that it is a known problem and give me the same info that tech support gave you.

I have a feeling that Dish has decided to go the MPEG4 route now, including all the new programming and locals, even though it really isn't MPEG4 so that us 921 owners would have a greater incentive to trade them in, thus eliminating a problem they cannot, or have decided now, they will not even try to fix.


----------



## lapplegate

boylehome said:


> I just got off the phone with E* advanced tech. support. I'm told that it is a know issue directly related to the 921 and that the reports are going to Engineering for a correction and that Engineering is working on the problem.
> 
> I think it is funny that this now has become an issue. There are usually problems with the 921 EPG, so why are my 510 and 721 still having the full 9 day guide? The answer must be, "incentive."


I talked to Tech support last night. They gave an RA number and are replacing it. Today, I saw that this was an issue with other 921s and tried to cancel the replacement and get my $14.95 shipping charge, that was put on my account, credited back. Too late, on the way. They said to refuse the shipment or to just send it back and they will get give a credit. Somehow that sounds too easy, I see some repeated calling trying to get the credit.


----------



## penguin44

Just checked epg on 921 here. I got my 9 day guide!!!!! Yay.....looks like it came down around 6 or 7am.


----------



## boylehome

penguin44 said:


> Just checked epg on 921 here. I got my 9 day guide!!!!! Yay.....looks like it came down around 6 or 7am.


I still have the 2 day guide on both of them. I did all the smoke and mirror stuff with out success. Okay, penguin44, what is your secret? You did something and we need to know what exactly it is. I need my 9 day guide!


----------



## knealy

I tried removing the SmartCard routine, but that didn't help either. I think it's pretty clear that Dish has done something that has broken the 921 EPG.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow

i only have a two day guide here as well as i type this  
dose dish go to sleep at the switch on weekends or
will we have to wait til after presidents day for a fix?


----------



## ckgrick

Well, at least I know I'm not alone which is sort of comforting. Only 3 day guide for 3 days now. I keep hoping for a overnight fix, but noooooo. E* service again.


----------



## penguin44

boylehome said:


> I still have the 2 day guide on both of them. I did all the smoke and mirror stuff with out success. Okay, penguin44, what is your secret? You did something and we need to know what exactly it is. I need my 9 day guide!


I wish I had a secret to tell! Honestly, it just popped in. I was going to check it expecting the usual 2 day-er when I saw it was 9 days I was like yeah!. I had tried all the usual stuff and it didn't work for me either. Like I said, looks like it came down sometime around 7 or 8 am.


----------



## bbomar

ckgrick said:


> Well, at least I know I'm not alone which is sort of comforting. Only 3 day guide for 3 days now.


Same problem here. I noticed yesterday that there was only guide data for two days. I left the 921 off overnight but still have less than two days worth of guide data. At 3 pm on Sunday the guide only goes out to 1 am on Tuesday morning.
This is not the information missing problem. In this case the guide simply won't advance past 1 am Tuesday morning.


----------



## wpmealey

Same problem here. Just noticed it about and hour ago when the program search was over very quickly. Did all the resets and check switch to no avail.

I did see that transducers 5, 7 and 9 on 119 and 4 and 6 on 110 had no signal. Do one of these transducers carry the guide data or is this normal.

Bill


----------



## Zarom

I've got only two days EPG on my 921 for the last two days, but have nine days on my 501. Power cord, power button, hard card resets have no effect.

I talked with a CSR, who had me do a power button reset, a check switch, etc to no effect. She advised she'd forward it to engineering since I was the 2nd 921 caller she'd talked to with the EPG problem today.

DVR921: - Jan 12, 2005
Boot 150B
Flash F054
SW L273HEED-N


----------



## Grandude

Still only a two day guide here on my 921.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

This has been reported elsewhere. DISH CSR's are aware of this. I just wonder how long it'll take to fix it. The last software release was around Dec. of 05, right?


----------



## penguin44

I guess I spoke too soon guys. I have lost the 9 day-er again. Now back to 2 days. I know I wasn't seeing things becuase I did a search for a program listed on the 24th and set a timer for it. Now, the timer is still there however the search only goes to Tuesday at 2am. Arg.


----------



## bbomar

Sometime last night, before 10 pm, the 9-day guide data came back on my 921 without my doing anything. While I had it I went ahead and set timers for the next 9 days.


----------



## leemathre

My HEED unit has the full 9-day guide, the HECD has only two days. I don't know how long this has been the case. Just checked this morning for the first time. All of my other receivers have the full 9 days.


----------



## Jim Parker

I noticed on Saturday that I only had a 2 day guide. I left it overnight, still no guide on Sunday. A power cord reboot, power button reboot and check switch did not help.  On April 1 I'm going to get rid of it.


----------



## kmcnamara

My 921 also has a vastly shortened guide (probably around 2 days). They should be able to fix this via software update as I don't think this many people would be experiencing the exact same hardware-related problem at the same time. So I won't be trying for a replacement (I just got a replacement 921 for another problem 2 weeks ago!)


----------



## David_Levin

Both of my 921's are down to 2 days of guide data.

Is anyone NOT having a problem?


----------



## FaxMan

Just hooked up a replacement 921 (hard drive issue on the old one).
I'm also in the 2 day EPG boat. Thought I'd mention it as it took a fresh load of the current software when I activated it.


----------



## conner65

David_Levin said:


> Both of my 921's are down to 2 days of guide data.
> 
> Is anyone NOT having a problem?


I am as well on both 921's


----------



## Michael P

Last night I too had only a 2-day guide. However besides only a 2-day guide I had extremely low signal strengths on all transponders. It's been quite windy lately, I have to reaim my dishes. I'm willing to bet the 9-day guide comes from a transponder that was not locked overnight. I believe the 9-day guide is on a high-numbered transponder off 110. So I'll tweak my dish for that transponder and hope the guide comes back overnight.

As for replacing 921's for the 2-day guide issue - give me a break! There is nothing wrong with the hardware. It's either a software problem or a signal loss problem that is causing the guide data problem. Don't let them RA your 921 - you'll loose your recordings!


----------



## bbomar

Although my 9-day guide came back last night for the first time in a couple of days, it is gone again tonight. I only have guide data until Wednesday night, about 2 days worth. My other DVRs, a 501 and a 510, have complete guide data out to 9 days and my signal strength is fine so this is some sort of 921-specific intermittent problem. I say intermittent but the guide has been gone a lot more than it has been present. This must be a software problem but it may be triggered by some recent change to the guide data stream since we have not downloaded any new software lately.


----------



## Ben Hodson

I wonder if this is a Feb Issue with it only having 28 days and all. Maybe that is why we havn't seen the bug till now. As we approached the guide reaching the end of the month. Just a thought. At least if that is the case it should be fixed by March first.


----------



## Rovingbar

David_Levin said:


> Is anyone NOT having a problem?


I have at least 8 days of guide data. Monday (today) through Monday (next week 2/28 after 9PM).

BTW: is there any way to skip foreward a day in the guide. It takes forever to scroll ahead. I searc for 24 or CSI to get several hits per day.

Jeff


----------



## kmcnamara

While in the guide, the skip-forward button jumps 24 hours ahead and the skip-backward jumps 24 hours back.


----------



## KKlare

There are 3 "guides":
the 2 program used by right arrow from ?, often called 1 or 2 hour
the 46-hour guide from any satellite, often called 2 day
the 9-day guide from 110 TP29
(see http://www.dishchannelchart.com/, currently this comes up "http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm" can't find host, must be a reference from the prior.)

What I get on reboot is the 46-hour, which then decreases to near a day. As I power-button reboot from 1 to 4 times a day I do not know how small this will get.

This means I have not been able to search for missing IMDB Top-250 listings for most of the week. I have missed several on TCM IFC and the 61.5 Voom channels that will not be around again for months.

I have an HECD. Lost my initial HEED? possibly to a nearby lightning strike with underground utilities and low to the ground antennas with no other losses.

Just checked after 1-2AM MST and I have 46 hours for now.

-Ken


----------



## lujan

KKlare said:


> ...
> the 2 program used by right arrow from ?, often called 1 or 2 hour
> the 46-hour guide from any satellite, often called 2 day
> the 9-day guide from 110 TP29
> ...
> -Ken


I'm only getting the 46-hour guide, but I remember the last time I talked to the E* technical support; they asked me to change the transponder on 110. I wonder if this has something to do with not getting the 9-day guide. I will have to check to see if TP29 is chosen.


----------



## erikjohn

2 day guide here also. Yippie, another bug to add to list.

EJ


----------



## BobMurdoch

Ben Hodson said:


> I wonder if this is a Feb Issue with it only having 28 days and all. Maybe that is why we havn't seen the bug till now. As we approached the guide reaching the end of the month. Just a thought. At least if that is the case it should be fixed by March first.


Ha ha.... I didn't THINK of that being the problem...... Given there history of software fireworks due to Daylight Savings Time changes, it wouldn't surprise me.....

At least all my 921 timers have settled down and are firing properly again. I'm watching recordings like crazy to try and whittle down my recordings until my new 622 arrives and the 921 gets relegated to a 19" TV in the basement....


----------



## debpasc

I don't think it has anything to do with your change in transponder. I am having the same problems -- guide only goes out a few hours -- and I'm just up the road from you! I am having the additional problem of a remote that only works intermittently. I did change the batteries to see if that was the problem, but it still only works when it wants to. If I pull the power cord and re-plug after about 30 minutes, the remote will work for a little while, then goes dead. All this better get fixed in time for me to program my DVR not to miss any Sopranoes!


----------



## paulcdavis

I noticed that the 9 day EPG was gone last Sunday (2-19) and it has not yet returned.


----------



## Michael P

Rovingbar said:


> BTW: is there any way to skip foreward a day in the guide. It takes forever to scroll ahead. I searc for 24 or CSI to get several hits per day.
> 
> Jeff


I enter a 2-digit number (up to 99) then hit the right arrow button, and viola! I'm that many hours into the future (that is when the 9 day guide is present).


----------



## penguin44

My 9 day guide has retured. Was able to browse all the way to march 1st!!! Hope it stays.


----------



## Skates

Mine is back also - it was only a 2-day guide when I checked this morning, but now it's back to 9-days. Let's hope this is a trend...


----------



## debpasc

I called Tech today with 3 issues: Guide info for a few hours or two days only, intermittent working remote control, DVR listing shows timers instead of my previously recorded stuff. Nothing new to report -- they're working on fixing the guide, they are sending me a new remote (IR version). The whole thing about deleting stuff from my DVR hard disc was almost unintelligible -- I think he said that random deletions of programs and timers stored on the DVR were happening and the patch they tried to send out to fix it screwed up the Guide. So it looks like a patch they sent out to fix a problem I wasn't having erased the programs stored on my DVR and took away my Guide. Also asked about the next model and heard what has been reported here before: the DVR fee has already been increased by $1, we can trade in our 921s for the upgrade after April 1 (but he didn't know for how long after) and pay $99 for a lease on the new upgrade with the newly increased DVR fee as our monthly lease fee. I couldn't understand what he said was the advantages of the new model over my 921 other than he said the hardware was better -- of course, most of my problems have not been hardware-related.


----------



## Grandude

>>>and pay $99 for a lease on the new upgrade with the newly increased DVR fee as our monthly lease fee. I couldn't understand what he said was the advantages of the new model over my 921 other than he said the hardware was better -- of course, most of my problems have not been hardware-related.<<<

Whether the new hardware, ie the 622, is better than the 921 is now open. I am willing to wait a bit as I have been stung once for $1000 and don't want to be stung again.


----------



## jergenf

Michael P said:


> I enter a 2-digit number (up to 99) then hit the right arrow button, and viola! I'm that many hours into the future (that is when the 9 day guide is present).


I tried what you stated but without the right arrow and then found 9 day guide restored.

But what I didn't do at that time was re-verify that I still had the 2 day guide although I really had the problem an hour to two earlier.

Next time it happens I'll make sure that I carry it out as soom as I see the problem.


----------



## jergenf

Grandude said:


> >>>and pay $99 for a lease on the new upgrade with the newly increased DVR fee as our monthly lease fee. I couldn't understand what he said was the advantages of the new model over my 921 other than he said the hardware was better -- of course, most of my problems have not been hardware-related.<<<
> 
> Whether the new hardware, ie the 622, is better than the 921 is now open. I am willing to wait a bit as I have been stung once for $1000 and don't want to be stung again.


I believe you'll own the 622 (not lease). Also it will cost you $299 but you get $200 back (if you return you 921 or 942). Question is that $200 in cash or Dish credit?

Also he forgot to mention there's a $5 dual receiver fee unless you keep a phone line connected. People with 942's already know that but the 921 guys might have forgotten.

If you get the 622 then you will receive 7 more channels (two for HDPak and 5 Voom channels) at no additional charge. Also if you live in NYC or LA (more cities TBA) you'll get HD locals (if you subscribe).

Hareware wise it's basically simular to the 942 but with MPEG4 capabilities.

It has a s-video connector which the 942 was lacking and both HD and SD outputs are on all the time. Great when you want to transfer from DVR to DVD recorder (or VCR) while viewing the program in HD. With the 921 you have to be in SD mode for that else you DVD recording will be missing the picture.


----------



## kmcnamara

jergenf said:


> I believe you'll own the 622 (not lease).


No, the $299 is for the privilege of leasing. If you want to buy it you have to go through a retailer and pay $699.


----------



## Grandude

From what I have been hearing, so far, Kelly is correct. The current program is only for leasing. If I could own one for $299, with or without turning in my 921 I would do it. For just the privilege of leasing it,........forget it........

I'm currently using an HD box from Comcast for my locals in HD and all it costs is $5/month and no one time charge of $49/$99/$299. I think this is one area where Dish has it all wrong.

I might consider, in a weak moment, leasing the 622 with $99 down but not returning my $1000 921 for the pitiful $200 rebate.

Edit: No 18 month commitment. That sucks.........................


----------



## Skates

Well, that was short-lived. Back to a 2-day guide this morning...


----------



## russ9

Back to "No Information available"


----------



## UTFAN

David_Levin said:


> Both of my 921's are down to 2 days of guide data.
> 
> Is anyone NOT having a problem?


We went from 9 day to 2 day over the weekend. Tried all the usual cures and incantations with no luck.

Funny how they've started rolling out the 622's and we lose our 9 day epg!

Coincidence? Na-a-a-a-a-h:nono2:


----------



## Jim Parker

Mine changed to the 2 day on Saturday, back to a 9 day last night, to a 2 day guide when I checked an hour later, then to the 2 hour 'no info'. This morning, it was the 9 day for about 10 minutes, the 2 day for 10 minutes, the 9 day for 10 minutes, the 2 day and then when I had the guide up and moving 2 hours to the right, it switched to 'no info'.  

Come on April 1st so I can get rid of the 921.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Lights flicker....... Weird sounds happening.....

I NEED AN OLD PRIEST AND A YOUNG PRIEST!

(obscure Exorcist reference...)


----------



## jergenf

Michael P said:


> I enter a 2-digit number (up to 99) then hit the right arrow button, and viola! I'm that many hours into the future (that is when the 9 day guide is present).


Got my 2 day problem again and the 2 digit solution did not work. Reported problem to DN they had me verify certain transponders on 110 which had all good levels. The tech had no solution to offer at this time.


----------



## penguin44

Same here. Good thing I set my timers yesterday. What is up with this? Why don't they have an answer. I mean it's not like this popped up an hour ago. Been like this for almost a week.


----------



## Michael P

Yeah, I lost the 9-day guide again. I tried pulling the card, then a front panel reboot (started the reboot as I was going to bed, so I don't know if that fixed anything).

One other thing, I tweaked my dish on an odd transponder of 110. For some strange reason all the odd transponders are up to 20 points lower than the even - just on 110. 119 was hot on all transponders after the tweaking, yet the 110 odd was still down some. It was dark outside at the time so I could not see the torpedo level. I'm willing to bet my pole is not perfectly plum. Either that or the skew needs to be tweaked (they say never to tweak the skew but what other reason would just 110 odd be down?)


----------



## jergenf

Grandude said:


> From what I have been hearing, so far, Kelly is correct. The current program is only for leasing. If I could own one for $299, with or without turning in my 921 I would do it. For just the privilege of leasing it,........forget it........
> 
> I'm currently using an HD box from Comcast for my locals in HD and all it costs is $5/month and no one time charge of $49/$99/$299. I think this is one area where Dish has it all wrong.
> 
> I might consider, in a weak moment, leasing the 622 with $99 down but not returning my $1000 921 for the pitiful $200 rebate.
> 
> Edit: No 18 month commitment. That sucks.........................


Just called Dish at the $200 rebate offer for 921's is for a limited time ((he didn't know when that offer expires). But more bad news all 921's, 942's, 811's and 6000's are obsolete meaning you can't sell them (people buying HD receivers on ebay are getting totally screwed). Dish is refusing to activate them as of Feb 1st (they didn't mention that on the Tech Forum). Real sneeky move for dish.

Customers that already have HD receivers/DVR's are grandfathered and there's no plans to take away the programming you now have including UniversalHD. All future HD channels will be mpeg4 and on the 129 sat only while 61.5 will still keep what it has.

The $200 for your 921 or 942 is about the best offer you van get because you can't sell it to anyone else. More ore thing that not $200 in cash but dish credit toward your account.

So your choices are:
1. Keep what you got.
2. Take the lease rebate offer and pay $6 a month lease fee
3. Spend $798 to own a 622vip and add 129 sat at your own expense or pay an extra $99 for dish1000.


----------



## Michael P

> So your choices are:
> 1. Keep what you got.
> 2. Take the lease rebate offer and pay $6 a month lease fee
> 3. Spend $798 to own a 622vip and add 129 sat at your own expense or pay an extra $99 for dish1000.


1. With the exception of the 2 day guide, my 921 is stable
2. The $6 is not a "lease fee". From reading other threads here the "lease fee" is included in the monthly programming price if the 622 is your primary receiver. You pay $6 if you don't have the HD programming pack but do have a _leased_ receiver.
3. Not everyone can see 129, so a Dish 1000 cannot be required. Having 61.5 in leiu of 129 may be necessary, again that is if you want the HD pack and/or HD locals. I get mine OTA.


----------



## BobaBird

jergenf said:


> ...there's no plans to take away the programming you now have including UniversalHD.


You should have asked the CSR what happens to channel 9426 when the Olympics end.


----------



## Rovingbar

kmcnamara said:


> While in the guide, the skip-forward button jumps 24 hours ahead and the skip-backward jumps 24 hours back.





Michael P said:


> I enter a 2-digit number (up to 99) then hit the right arrow button, and viola! I'm that many hours into the future (that is when the 9 day guide is present).


WOW! Thanks folks. Two great tips that I missed in the manual.


----------



## Rogueone

jergenf said:


> ... All future HD channels will be mpeg4 and on the 129 sat only while 61.5 will still keep what it has. ...


this is in error.

129 and 61.5 will both get all new mpeg4 programming. It's not possible to put the new stuff only on 129, since the most populous part of the US can't even see 129. What will be on 129 and not mirrored are a lot of locals, especially HD locals.

Once e10 is up, expect a lot of split locals to wind up there, and hopefully some of the east coast HD locals will go there, since 129 is going to be problematic with it's 80 max signal for anyone. pretty sure in the 622 area no one has exceeded 80 for 129. that sucker is gonna have serious rain fade issues I'm betting


----------



## Rogueone

oh, and me too on the 2 day guide. When I called dish last night, they were clueless other than try the check switch and wait till morning. With all of us having the same issue, it's gotta be a software change right? Our guide wouldn't be different than the 942/622 guides right?  

might need to call dish and complain till they offer a replacement, then say how dumb, send me a 622 for $99 and you have a deal  haha


----------



## kmcnamara

Software hasn't been updated since early December. They've apparently changed something in the guide data that the 921 doesn't like but doesn't seem to cause problems for the other receivers. Assuming the data change they made was necessary, it will likely require a software update to the 921 to fix.


----------



## dfergie

We have a thread at our place(forum) on this also... I just got my 9 day guide back yesterday after a week or more...It seems like this bug is hit or miss...


----------



## AnubisPrime

I am also in the same boat with this two day guide hitch.

I'm looking forward to a fix.

I've been offered that 622 "deal", though I'm not changing anything out until they offer a whole house replacement solution.


----------



## IowaStateFan

I've noticed the problem seems to have gotten worse over the last 6 weeks or so. It's never been a big issue for me because I don't do a lot of recording - until the Olympics started. Yesterday, I wanted to record the UNI HD hockey games and got the dreaded "No Information Available" bug. So I just set a manual timer to cover most of the day. When I started the playback, it stopped after 3 hours - when the first gamed ended. Then I got what I'll call a submenu that listed all of the shows that were recorded during that manual timer. When I highlighted the second hockey game my screen went black and everything froze. I let it sit for a minute or two knowing that the 921 usually recovers, but this time it didn't. After I pushed a bunch of buttons on the remote, the 921 rebooted and *I lost all of my recorded programs - everything is gone*. Now I really understand why everyone is so upset with this receiver.


----------



## bryan92

Just to make the list longer, I have the same problem. I have one other problem that may be related. Many recordings show "Unknown Recording".


----------



## boylehome

IowaStateFan said:


> When I highlighted the second hockey game my screen went black and everything froze. I let it sit for a minute or two knowing that the 921 usually recovers, but this time it didn't. After I pushed a bunch of buttons on the remote, the 921 rebooted and *I lost all of my recorded programs - everything is gone*. Now I really understand why everyone is so upset with this receiver.


 This is not uncommon when working with manual timers. I have discovered anytime there is a recorded DVR event and the times show, "0" or has four digits or greater, "####," it is a warning not to try and play it. I too have lost my entire recorded programing because of what you describe. The 9 day EPG need fixed and needs to work properly now.


----------



## UTFAN

dfergie said:


> We have a thread at our place(forum) on this also... I just got my 9 day guide back yesterday after a week or more...It seems like this bug is hit or miss...


Our nine day guide was back as of last night. Don't know if this had anything to do with it, but I sacrificed an old Dishplayer first.:lol:


----------



## Grandude

jergenf said:


> Just called Dish at the $200 rebate offer for 921's is for a limited time ((he didn't know when that offer expires). But more bad news all 921's, 942's, 811's and 6000's are obsolete meaning you can't sell them (people buying HD receivers on ebay are getting totally screwed). Dish is refusing to activate them as of Feb 1st (they didn't mention that on the Tech Forum). Real sneeky move for dish.


Hmm, if that were truly the case, I would think there would be by now a real stink on these forums about it.



jergenf said:


> Customers that already have HD receivers/DVR's are grandfathered and there's no plans to take away the programming you now have including UniversalHD. All future HD channels will be mpeg4 and on the 129 sat only while 61.5 will still keep what it has.
> 
> The $200 for your 921 or 942 is about the best offer you van get because you can't sell it to anyone else. More ore thing that not $200 in cash but dish credit toward your account.


I guess I could always use the hard drive in one of my computers.

It seems to me that this deal has to last more than a month. People in New York, LA, Chicago and a few other towns will 'reap' the benefit of upgrading to a 622 almost instantly by getting their locals in HD wheras the bulk of the country will not get this benefit for many months to probably over a year or more.



jergenf said:


> So your choices are:
> 1. Keep what you got.
> 2. Take the lease rebate offer and pay $6 a month lease fee
> 3. Spend $798 to own a 622vip and add 129 sat at your own expense or pay an extra $99 for dish1000.


Or:
4. Switch to cable which leases a box for $5 or $10 with no commitment, no 'down payment' and you can return it for a newer version at any time with no questions asked and no time limit.
5. Switch to DirectTV. (thinking of that makes my stomach turn a little 
6. Wait for the prices to come down even more. Shucks, I spent $950 for my 921 and it is now worth only $200. What will the 622 be worth in two years when the 624 or 642 or 644 will have been released.

I don't mind spending my money for something if I think is a good value or is state of the art. I was really fooled by Dish into thinking that the 921 was such an item.
It's been a couple of years now and they are still unable to get it to work as advertised. EPG 9 day guide for example.

It is starting to look like the Dish1000 may not be a winner either. Too many people are reporting very low signals from 129. Rain fade could be even more serious on the precious HD channels. If I do want that new Dish1000 on the cheap, I could upgrade my 6000U or my 811 for the $49 price. I still will not be able to get the HD locals though, and have absolutely no interest in VOOM channels so what will I have gained. I would be more serious about doing the $49 211 upgrade but for the fact that it seems to have some problems of its own.
(I suppose I shouldn't mention that the Motorola 6200 from Comcast Cable that I use works every time I turn it on.)

I, like a lot of people, live in an area where OTA locals is close to impossible. I currently have six (6) Dish receivers activated and would need more than one 211 to get the HD locals IF they were available from Dish. It is so hard to watch the SD locals anymore. I have a 721 parked next to my 921 on the shelf above my 46 inch DLP TV just so I can be sure of getting a recording of something important. If I could really rely on the 921 I could reduce my receivers by one. The 721 and my 501 don't have the EXTRA DVR fees though so hate to think of replacing them with something which adds more fees.

I don't mind spending the extra $5/mo. for keeping a 301 going in my garage as I like to be able to listen to decent classical music from the sirius channel and can switch to TV there too if needed while I am busy on some project. It's also nice to have an extra TV going in the front bedroom for the grandkids to watch when they visit so I don't mind spending the extra $5 there. It's just that there are now too many fees and it is only getting worse.

I don't mind the 'onetime' costs. I added two DP34s at my expense, then a DPP44 and DP twin LNB.

Please excuse me everyone. I'm not really ranting, just rambling on a bit.:grin:


----------



## IowaStateFan

Grandude said:


> It seems to me that this deal has to last more than a month. People in New York, LA, Chicago and a few other towns will 'reap' the benefit of upgrading to a 622 almost instantly by getting their locals in HD wheras the bulk of the country will not get this benefit for many months to probably over a year or more.... I still will not be able to get the HD locals though, and have absolutely no interest in VOOM channels so what will I have gained.... I, like a lot of people, live in an area where OTA locals is close to impossible.


That's pretty much where I am. I don't mind the $99 upgrade cost, but the extra programming is going to cost me $10+ per month. I didn't subscribe to voom because I didn't see any value in it. Basically, I plan on waiting until I can get the networks in HD (either local or distant). My market is not on any lists to be uplinked, and the way E*, and the FCC, are handling distant networks, I don't have much faith that they'll ever be available. If the rebate disappears after only a month or so, I'll be pretty dissappointed and may have to switch to D* (cable is not an option)



Grandude said:


> I don't mind spending my money for something if I think is a good value or is state of the art. I was really fooled by Dish into thinking that the 921 was such an item.


Me too. I bought my 921 about the time the 942 came out as part of a package with an HDTV. I didn't know about this forum, or MPEG4, at the time and thought I was buying into the future. This forum would have saved me some money and aggravation. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## UTFAN

IowaStateFan said:


> That's pretty much where I am. I don't mind the $99 upgrade cost, but the extra programming is going to cost me $10+ per month. I didn't subscribe to voom because I didn't see any value in it. Basically, I plan on waiting until I can get the networks in HD (either local or distant). My market is not on any lists to be uplinked, and the way E*, and the FCC, are handling distant networks, I don't have much faith that they'll ever be available. If the rebate disappears after only a month or so, I'll be pretty dissappointed and may have to switch to D* (cable is not an option)
> 
> Me too. I bought my 921 about the time the 942 came out as part of a package with an HDTV. I didn't know about this forum, or MPEG4, at the time and thought I was buying into the future. This forum would have saved me some money and aggravation. Oh well, live and learn.


We've been DISH customers since 1999. This week I did begin to seriously look at other options including cable and Direct. We have a 921, a 721 and a 508. Dishes are pointed at four orbital locations.

We dumped VOOM this week, just didn't watch it we have the HD pack plus we get locals OTA in HD. I'll pay a little more attention to Universal HD after the Olympics, but so far it will take more than JAWS 3 and Women's Hockey to keep me tuned.

We pay about 90 bucks a month total.

Frankly, neither Comcast nor Direct has anything that could compete with our overall package. Programming, price or technology.

We continue to take a "wait and see" attitude as far as the 622. I can't believe DISH would stick it to existing HD customers in order to force them to go to mpeg4.

I know many of you will disagree with that, but there it is.


----------



## boylehome

UTFAN said:


> ......
> We continue to take a "wait and see" attitude as far as the 622. I can't believe DISH would stick it to existing HD customers in order to force them to go to mpeg4.
> 
> I know many of you will disagree with that, but there it is.


I don't disagree, in fact it is wise.


----------



## jergenf

Michael P said:


> 1. With the exception of the 2 day guide, my 921 is stable
> 2. The $6 is not a "lease fee". From reading other threads here the "lease fee" is included in the monthly programming price if the 622 is your primary receiver. You pay $6 if you don't have the HD programming pack but do have a _leased_ receiver.
> 3. Not everyone can see 129, so a Dish 1000 cannot be required. Having 61.5 in leiu of 129 may be necessary, again that is if you want the HD pack and/or HD locals. I get mine OTA.


The CSR said there's a $6 lease because you don't own the 622 unless you decide to buy it outright.
The 129 sat is now able to be seen on the northeast coast, he said they fixed that problem. Also all future HD will be on 129 in mpeg4.
The HD channels on 61.5 will remain as they but no new ones will be added.
Chan 9426 should remain in the lineup in the HDPak. However I remember Charlie Ergen stated just for the Olympics. So I'm not sure who's right but there's no reason to take it away but dish hasn't been very nice to the present HD customers. I'm referring to making our 921 and 942 DVR's unsellable (except for the $200 rebate in dish credit)..

Bottom line if you don't take the rebate offer you'll condemn yourself from future HD channels


----------



## boylehome

jergenf said:


> Also all future HD will be on 129 in mpeg4.
> The HD channels on 61.5 will remain as they but no new ones will be added.


I guess it just depends on what CSR you talk to. I spoke to an Advanced Tech. Support person when my Platinum package was not activated after the 622 was installed. I was told that there are areas unavailable via 129 so both 61.5 and 129 will remain with added channels. Something just doesn't smell right here.


----------



## IowaStateFan

jergenf said:


> The CSR said there's a $6 lease because you don't own the 622 unless you decide to buy it outright.
> The 129 sat is now able to be seen on the northeast coast, he said they fixed that problem. Also all future HD will be on 129 in mpeg4.
> The HD channels on 61.5 will remain as they but no new ones will be added.
> Chan 9426 should remain in the lineup in the HDPak. However I remember Charlie Ergen stated just for the Olympics. So I'm not sure who's right but there's no reason to take it away but dish hasn't been very nice to the present HD customers. I'm referring to making our 921 and 942 DVR's unsellable (except for the $200 rebate in dish credit)..
> 
> Bottom line if you don't take the rebate offer you'll condemn yourself from future HD channels


Wow! I'd suggest you play a little CSR Roulette. The only thing in that post that I think is correct is the last line - you must upgrade to get any new HD channels.

There have been numerous posts and discussions about the lease fee and the consensus is that the lease fee is included in the programming package. Net result no $6 fee.

Sat at 129 cannot be seen from the NE US. Unless Dish has some new earth penatrating signals, it cannot be fixed because it is due to the curvature of the earth.

Uni HD on 9426 will be going bye bye for MPEG2 viewers at the conclusion of the Olympics.

I think you can still get a 921/942 authorized for SD programming, and if you are grandfathered on the old HD packs, get it authorized for those as well. I haven't seen anything definative on that, but there haven't been any complaints about buying one and Dish refusing to authorize it. I think we would have seen some by now.


----------



## Michael P

> The CSR said there's a $6 lease because you don't own the 622 unless you decide to buy it outright.


No, the lease fee is definitly included in the programming package. Then there are "mirror" fees for additional receivers beyond the primary receiver.

These fees are $5.99 not $6.00. There *is* a "$6.00" fee for leasing an HD receiver without taking the HD pack. Taking the HD pack = no $6.00 fee!

I don't subscribe to the HD pack - I don't even have an HDTV. I got the 921 to "future proof" my E* system. Silly me, I should have just kept my 4000


----------



## jergenf

IowaStateFan said:


> Wow! I'd suggest you play a little CSR Roulette. The only thing in that post that I think is correct is the last line - you must upgrade to get any new HD channels.
> 
> There have been numerous posts and discussions about the lease fee and the consensus is that the lease fee is included in the programming package. Net result no $6 fee.
> 
> Sat at 129 cannot be seen from the NE US. Unless Dish has some new earth penatrating signals, it cannot be fixed because it is due to the curvature of the earth.
> 
> Uni HD on 9426 will be going bye bye for MPEG2 viewers at the conclusion of the Olympics.
> 
> I think you can still get a 921/942 authorized for SD programming, and if you are grandfathered on the old HD packs, get it authorized for those as well. I haven't seen anything definative on that, but there haven't been any complaints about buying one and Dish refusing to authorize it. I think we would have seen some by now.


I believe you're right and the advanced tech rep was spouting out crap. This web site http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm shows 61.5 as a mirror to all Voom channesl and 9426 listed as temporary.

Hope you're right about the lease fee situation. The "Tech Forum" didn't mention anything about extra fees just that tech rep that I talked to.

He also stated that all 811, 6000, 921 & 942 units are being denied activation as of Feb 1st. He claimed that people buying these units of ebay where being refused activation. would think this would cause legal problems with both new and existing customers. Maybe he was just implying HDPak and Voom but he didn't state it that way.

My plans was to sell my 921 for $200 to a friend rather than getting dish credit that I wouldn't use until year end (I subscribe annually).


----------



## UTFAN

In sports, it's the dreaded "two a day" workouts. For 921 owners, it's the dreaded two day epg!

Last night we were back to the 2 day guide, with no info available for any programs beyond an hour or so.

This morning, the information was back, but still only a two day epg.

Did get word that a software fix is coming soon. Let's hope.

***UPDATE*** Over this past weekend, we had 9 day for a while, then this morning it's back to two day.


----------



## invaliduser88

I guess Dish is holding EPG hostage to force us to buy 622s.

I wouldn't put it beyond them after the local OTA guide data fiasco last year.


----------



## Slordak

This is really irritating, that suddenly and without warning, the 921 is crippled in the guide area (and not just in terms of the OTA guide, either!). I assume that they made some sort of change on their end, and because the 921 is never going to get another software update, we're completely screwed.


----------



## boylehome

Slordak said:


> the 921 is never going to get another software update


Is this fact or opinion?


----------



## Larry Caldwell

dfergie said:


> We have a thread at our place(forum) on this also... I just got my 9 day guide back yesterday after a week or more...It seems like this bug is hit or miss...


Yeah, my 9 day guide comes and goes at random times. Last weekend it let me set timers for all week's Olympics, the next day it was back to a 2 day guide, but all the timers fired.


----------



## debpasc

In addition to the limited EPG, I have been wrestling with DVR issues. As I reported elsewhere, the tech I talked to said that the EPG problems came from a fix they sent out to stop random deletions of timers and recorded programs from the hard drives. In other words, a patch they transmitted for a problem I didn't have screwed up my EPG AND wiped out everything stored on my drive -- all my recorded programs. Additionally, I no longer have a timer list. All my timers do seem to be working but are now listed in my DVR list of recorded programs -- but listed by date, time and channel with no titles so it's hard to know what is what. I am leaning toward the upgrade to the 622 after April1, but feel like I am doing it because of the ever tightening thumb screws. On a slightly different subject, I got my Dish bill yesterday with increased DVR fee and revamped movie packages and fees. It caused me to drop one of my 3 movie packages (Cinemax) and reduce to just HBO and Showtime. The conversation I had with Dish was something for Saturday Night Live in terms of not understanding the change I wanted to make. After an excrutiatingly long and repetitive conversation I got my request across only to be told that there was $5 transaction fee anytime you reduce programming! I went semi-ballistic and was quickly told that as a courtesy to a long time customer, they would waive it but I should be aware that if I make any further reductions they would bill me $5. So, I can't use my DVR to its fullest function becasue of the EPG problem, I lost all my DVR recordings, my timers are hard to decipher, and who knows what will happen to my programming after March 1 when my request to drop Cinemax takes effect. I guess I have to write to Dish and vent a little, knowing full well it will fall on blind eyes and deaf ears.


----------



## tnsprin

Seen similar all week. Down to 2 days, then up on Monday long enough to set a bunch of olympic timers, then Back down to 2 since Wednesday morning. Both my hecd and heed were effected.

Be sure to also respond to poll (saying getting 3 days) in the 921 Bug forum
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53610


----------



## hgeyer

I called Dish yesterday and spoke to the Advanced Tech Support people. I was told that the 2 day EPG is a known software issue that will be addressed in the next software release. When asked the timing for this release, I was told Q1 (next 5 weeks).

The tech guy had me check the signal strength of a variety of transponders. They were all 100+.


----------



## bobfreengel

I spoke to Tech support at 3:30 this morning and he said, "it is a software problem, and they are trying to fix it at this time, and he went on to say that he doen't know when it will be fixed."


----------



## Jim Parker

Mine's back to the 'no info' in the 2 day guide AGAIN this morning. 2 each power cord reboots, power button reboots, pull the card reboots and check switches did not help.

This has gone past the point of being ridiculous. Now Dish expects us to put up with this until new software is released? I have no confidence at all in the programers for this POS. They have demonstrated time and time again that they are incompetent. For every software "upgrade" that fixes some bugs, they create others. I don't trust them to fix it in any time soon. It looks to me like Dish has given up on the 921, so I don't think that they are going to spend much time and money on fixing this issue. Yes, my statements are harsh, but unfortunately they are also true.

I'm ready to write the $1000 921 off as the worst electronics purchase I have ever made. Direct now has locals for my area, so I am going to go talk to one of the installers and the cable company and see what they have to offer.

After being with Dish for 5 years with AEP, this just might be the final straw.


----------



## kmcnamara

It seems that their biggest problem (besides questionable programming) is lack of quality regression testing. If they would thoroughly regress before releasing they would likely catch most of the bugs they create. I've been doing software QA for a long time so this kind of thing irritates me.


----------



## Notorious

invaliduser88 said:


> I guess Dish is holding EPG hostage to force us to buy 622s.
> 
> I wouldn't put it beyond them after the local OTA guide data fiasco last year.


I DID BUY a 622...but STILL OWN my 921 on another set and it only has a 2 day guide! So buying a new 622 didnt help me!


----------



## Grandude

My 921 still has the two day guide so I called Dish for the second time, mainly to report that the problem still exists and to ask if they had any idea of when it would be fixed. Mind you, I was very polite to the nice lady in HD tech support. So nice that she commiserated with me for the problems I was having with the 921 and graciously offered me two choices of compensation for the grief I was enduring. I happily accepted one of the choices.
It doesn't fix my 921 but does make me feel a little bit better about it. I'm still trying to decide whether I want to upgrade to the 622, and if I do, whether I will turn in the 921.


----------



## Rogueone

Grandude said:


> ...It is starting to look like the Dish1000 may not be a winner either. Too many people are reporting very low signals from 129. Rain fade could be even more serious on the precious HD channels. ...


the problem is not the 1000. it's that 129 has a low signal strength. Many have reported pointing Dish300's and 500's at 129 instead of a 1000, and about the best improvement is 10. Whatever the issues with 129, hopefully getting a new bird there will take care of the week signals. I'm with you, very concerned about the rain fade.

Only plus for me is it is unlikely Dish can put DC HD locals there since portions of the DC market can't see 129. So it looks like 61.5 will keep working for me


----------



## lionsrule

Grandude said:


> So nice that she commiserated with me for the problems I was having with the 921 and graciously offered me two choices of compensation for the grief I was enduring. I happily accepted one of the choices.
> It doesn't fix my 921 but does make me feel a little bit better about it.


And what were those two choices? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours.


----------



## Jim Parker

And the farce continues.... 

I got home yesterday at 5 and the full 9 day guide was back. :hurah: 
I got up this morning, turned on the 921 and it turned it's self right back off. Uh-oh. :nono: Everytime it does this (about once a week), something won't work right, usually the arrow keys. Sure enough, the guide comes up, but I can't move it.

Reboot time. Now I have the 9 day with 'no info'. At least this usually fixes itself over night.


----------



## budtaub

Sunday morning 11:15 AM PST
Guide now goes to 3 AM Tuesday morning.
Thanks Dish for your rapid fix! Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## boylehome

Grandude said:


> My 921 still has the two day guide so I called Dish for the second time, mainly to report that the problem still exists and to ask if they had any idea of when it would be fixed. Mind you, I was very polite to the nice lady in HD tech support. So nice that she commiserated with me for the problems I was having with the 921 and graciously offered me two choices of compensation for the grief I was enduring. *I happily accepted one of the choices.*
> It doesn't fix my 921 but does make me feel a little bit better about it. I'm still trying to decide whether I want to upgrade to the 622, and if I do, whether I will turn in the 921.


BOTH MY 921's STILL HAVE THE 2 DAY GUIDE.

*It is really good that E* is taking a position of as least giving some credit for the inconvenience that the bug is causing*.

I have the 622 now Grandude. I really like it. It is quite superior to the 921. As compared to when I first got the very buggy 921 the 622 has had very minor issues and is solid (in my opinion). I plan on using one of my 921's as backups for recording of OTA HD programming so I need the 9 day guide. Making the 18 month commitment for an HD package was not difficult for me. I expect that in the future they may manufacture a receiver that has even more features such as more tuners. So in the future, upgrading my existing lease (like I did with my 811) may be worth while.


----------



## lionsrule

I have the 9 day guide on my 921 as of today (sunday 2:00pm eastern).


I worked with dish for a "deal" for my troubles involving the 622.


----------



## Grandude

lionsrule said:


> And what were those two choices? I'll tell you mine if you tell me yours.


PM sent. The balls in your court.
Brian:grin:


----------



## rdopso

My guide data has been jumping back and forth for some time now between 2 and 9 days (my 510 has been fine), and I have started to get stuck aspect ratios again after being free of them for awhile. 

No friggin way am I gonna keep this *^#@*&# 921 if I can trade it in and get a 622 for a hundred bucks in April. I have been a dish customer since 1999 and all I can say at this time is that I am very frustrated -- sure hope the 622 works better than the 921 has.


----------



## lionsrule

Not bad, huh?


----------



## Grandude

lionsrule said:


> Not bad, huh?


You win.


----------



## Jim Parker

Yesterday I had 9 days of 'no info', today I have the 2 day guide with the listings.


----------



## Walt C

lionsrule said:


> Not bad, huh?


How do we find out about the "deals"? All us 921 users could stand a little benefit after all the abuse we've taken.....
Thanks


----------



## socceteer

OK here is what we need to do

All 921 owners need to call Dish and request a refund for every day you have not received full 9 days guide. This will hit their bottom line and they will fix this soon. Since the $5.99 is part of the Guide, we should get a refund.


----------



## sharond999

I've had this short program guide problem for at least a week. I called CS, they said it is a known problem they are working on. Sometimes, I've been able to fix the problem by unplugging/rebooting, but the problem is right back in the morning. I agree with those who said this may be "incentive" to encourage us to finally be fed up with the 921 and "trade it in" (i.e. give it back to Dish for free, and pay for the replacement). I'm wondering if I took this thing apart, would I find a useful hard drive I could put in the PC? I'm not sure I want to GIVE it back to them, considering I paid a premium price for it. AND, I'm not sure I'm ready to give them $299 for a down payment on a leased unit I'd never own (that's what it costs without trade-in).


----------



## sharond999

Walt C said:


> How do we find out about the "deals"? All us 921 users could stand a little benefit after all the abuse we've taken.....
> Thanks


Yeah, I'd like a "deal" too...


----------



## eclipsetrb

I just got some of the worst customer service in my life, and trust me after working retail for 10 years I know ass customer service when I see or hear it. Called up to complain about this issue CSR has me do a freakin check switch like that will solve the problem. At that point she desides to look on her puter for known issues and sees that this is one. She then takes down my system info to send off to the "Techs" and tells me it is a software issue that they are working on. I have been very polite and before I get off at this point I ask if I can get a credit since I am paying for this service and not receiving it she asks me to hold so she can find out. When she comes back her responce F#$%N florred me, she recomends I use a news paper or my other DVR thats almost 5 years old and manually program the 921 and that she cant give me a service credit. Well my responce was that I might as well ship it back to them and go back to using a VCR... At this point I decided to be a gentelman (B#$%H is lucky she was a female cause if it had been a dude I would have told him where to shove the 921 and to kiss my @#!) and asked her if she needed anymore info because I tought our conversation is over. If theres anybody on this board that actually gives a **** and still has conections with dish please stop playing with the new toys they sent you and help us poor bastards out. 

Thanks


----------



## Slordak

If the 921 weren't an abandoned product, you know they'd be doing their absolute best to get this resolved immediately. As it is, and because the 622 is now available, I imagine there are only a handful of people still assigned to the 921 and there's not enough urgency to actually get this issue elevated.

I would like to call Dish about this issue, but I too suspect I'll just get the "Check Switch" run-around and then some excuse about how it's a known issue that they're working on. That's great, but since it's broken for everyone, and it's been broken for quite some time now, that doesn't exactly soothe folks who already paid an outrageous price for a defective receiver.


----------



## socceteer

I got the 9 day guide back last night...!

I did not check if there was a software update on my machine


----------



## kmcnamara

Check again today. It's probably back to a 2 day guide. I haven't had the 9-day guide for more than a few hours at a time.


----------



## Jim Parker

It's weird how the guide cut off time works. The guide shows 1 day, 18 hours of programming. This morning at 5:40 am, the guide went to 1am (1am to 2:20 am). At 6:05 and 7:05 it still went to 1am. In other words, it is not moving forward with the clock. So, why does it show 1 day 18 hours every time I have checked it before?


----------



## penguin44

Yeah I had the 9 day for an hour then at midnight reverted back to 2day.


----------



## Eagles

penguin44 said:


> Yeah I had the 9 day for an hour then at midnight reverted back to 2day.


April 1st can't come soon enough. 622 here I come.


----------



## Slordak

It's sad that another DVR connected to the same switch gets the full guide, but the 921 can no longer do better than about 2 days. And I've actually seen the 921 fall back to the "you can only see the very next show on each channel" mode after being rebooted in some cases. Grrr.

I still want to know if Dish ever has an "official" policy about egregious bugs like this. Do they pretend they don't exist? Do they have an entry informing CSRs that customers should be credited or soothed?


----------



## ntexasdude

Well, the guide bug has bitten me. I've been one of the lucky ones who have never really any serious issues with my 921 and have posted dozens of favorable comments about it. For the last 4 or 5 days I've had no guide except about an hour or two. I can only advance the guide to 12 hours in advance but it is just full of "no info available". Maybe my luck is running out.

The hardware in my box seems just fine. I can still record and trick play and all that. I'm convinced, as most others here are, that it's a software issue from a stealth download. I hope Dish corrects it or it's gonna be 622 time for me. It's stupid to pay for a service that they can't provide. Another day or two of no guide and I'm gonna start calling and *****ing.


----------



## nitram22

Last night at around 7:00PM I checked the guide, I only had two days. then I checked again at around 8:00PM, and now I had the 9-day guide! I hadn't shutdown or rebooted or anything. Strange.


----------



## Jim Parker

Jim Parker said:


> It's weird how the guide cut off time works. The guide shows 1 day, 18 hours of programming. This morning at 5:40 am, the guide went to 1am (1am to 2am). At 6:05 and 7:05 it still went to 1am. In other words, it is not moving forward with the clock. So, why does it show 1 day 18 hours every time I have checked it before?


Update:
Yesterday and today, the guide stops at 1am, no matter what time of day I check it. A couple of days ago, it stopped at different times of the day.


----------



## Lmcdonald50

I talked to the Dish Tech last night and he said they are having programming issues with the 921's. I have 3 and 2 have the 2 day programming. It has been like this for the past 3 weeks. They say they will fix the software issues, but I don't think they care. I asked him why we don't get a monthly rebate since they cannot provide us with the correct programming we pay for. He said I would have to send an e-mail to customer service about that. We should get a class action group going! I will be real surprised to see them fix this issue. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Grandude

Lmcdonald50 said:


> I talked to the Dish Tech last night and he said they are having programming issues with the 921's. I have 3 and 2 have the 2 day programming. It has been like this for the past 3 weeks. They say they will fix the software issues, but I don't think they care. I asked him why we don't get a monthly rebate since they cannot provide us with the correct programming we pay for. He said I would have to send an e-mail to customer service about that. We should get a class action group going! I will be real surprised to see them fix this issue. I hope they prove me wrong.


I am against class action suits as they just provide income to lawyers and do little for those with the problem.
I did send an e-mail to tech support and followed that with two calls about a week apart to HD tech and for what it's worth, I did get a small credit and finally a reply to my email. Well, they acknowledged that there has been a lot of bugs with the 921 and the reply ended with a sales pitch to upgrade to a 622 on April 1.

At this point I don't know what I am going to do. I really wanted the 921 to work as advertised. It has a lot of nice features and when working, does a nice job.


----------



## Walt C

Eagles said:


> April 1st can't come soon enough. 622 here I come.


Pardon me for stating the obvious. But do you see how we 921 owners have been played. Is the loss of the 9 day guide just a coincidence? Most of us are ready to throw a $100 at Dish for the 622, aren't we? Great marketting ploy if you ask me.:blackeye:


----------



## bobfreengel

03/01/06
I still have mine..It came back on the 28th of Feb. and it still holding!


----------



## tnsprin

Both of my 921's came back to 9 days some time today. This surprises me as they were both at 2 days or less this morning. Hopefully something was fixed but will have to see.


----------



## UTFAN

tnsprin said:


> Both of my 921's came back to 9 days some time today. This surprises me as they were both at 2 days or less this morning. Hopefully something was fixed but will have to see.


As of this morning, 9 day guide is back. Last night it was just two. But this has repeated several times.

This is sort of like being in an episode of LOST!:lol:


----------



## woofwoofmo

I had a new one for me with the guide last night. I had the 2 day guide, but after the first hour, every other channel listing line said "No Information Available".  That lasted about 3 hours and I was back to the 2 day guide. Did not have time to check this morning.


----------



## kmcnamara

When is Dish going to fix this??? There's no excuse for techs still telling customers to do a smartcard reboot to try to fix it.


----------



## tnsprin

tnsprin said:


> Both of my 921's came back to 9 days some time today. This surprises me as they were both at 2 days or less this morning. Hopefully something was fixed but will have to see.


Very strange. Samething today. Looked in the morning and only had 2 days guide. Came home tonight and 9 days was back.


----------



## eclipsetrb

yeah and mine is doing no info today 9 day yesterday 2 day the day before its crap, its random, dish customer service sucks, and they dont care cause they just figure all the dumn ass 921 owners will switch to 622's on APRIL FOOLS DAY and they come out on top cause they then get us into sighning hd packages and commiting for 18 months......

Bend over and open wide


----------



## UTFAN

eclipsetrb said:


> yeah and mine is doing no info today 9 day yesterday 2 day the day before its crap, its random, dish customer service sucks, and they dont care cause they just figure all the dumn ass 921 owners will switch to 622's on APRIL FOOLS DAY and they come out on top cause they then get us into sighning hd packages and commiting for 18 months......
> 
> Bend over and open wide


Our 9 Day is back, 2nd day in a row. WOW! (I know, I'm setting the bar a tad low these days)

Did anyone have problems with CBS HD/East last night? We had all sorts of break-up, freezes and LOS for a couple of hours.


----------



## boylehome

On 03-02-06 one of my 921's had the 9 day guide for a couple of hours. it is back to the 2 day guide today. We can expect a software fix pretty soon.


----------



## kmcnamara

boylehome said:


> We can expect a software fix pretty soon.


Is this opinion or have you heard something official? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## boylehome

kmcnamara said:


> Is this opinion or have you heard something official? Inquiring minds want to know.


Something official not opinion.


----------



## kmcnamara

Very good. Just hope the fix isn't "upgrade your 921 to a 622".


----------



## Jim Parker

I had the 9 day guide for a full 14 hours yesterday! How's that for setting the bar low? :nono: It was gone this morning of course.

I'm not holding my breath for a fix. Besides, once this problem is fixed something else will probably go wrong with the 921. I have accepted the fact that the 921 is the worst electronics equipment buy that I have made in 35 years.

With the long lead time for the 622, those who wait until April 1 probably won't get a 622 until May. Also, with the dropout problems on sat 129, the Voom channels are not available for us up here in Alaska. There's no telling when or even if 129 will ever work for me.

I stopped by the Direct TV installer yesterday after work, but they had already closed. I'll be out this afternoon, so I am going to see what they have to offer and also check the prices at the cable company. The cable company has a dual tuner HD box now.


----------

